# How to figure out how long your dogs bag of food will last.



## Damon'sMom

So I have been searching for a way to figure out how long a bag of food will last my dogs. After searching the Internet I found it. Lets take Jasper for instance. I have him on Professional dog food. It is 4 cups to make a pound.

# of cups per pound X pound bag= How many Cups you get out of that bag
How man cups you get out of that bag / number of cups your dog eats a day. The answer is how many days it will last. 

For example:

4 cups X 30 (lb bag)= 120 cups
120 cups / 2.5 (Cups I feed a day)= 48 days 

So a 30 pound bag of Professional would last Jasper a little over a month and a half. 
I have experimented with this to make sure it is true for all of my dogs and the food they eat. It works. 

I don't know if anyone else would be interested in this but I decided to post it just in case.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked

Easy math.


----------



## Damon'sMom

NicoleIsStoked said:


> Easy math.


Yes. (message too short)


----------



## dogloverforlife

Do I have to weigh my food to find out how many cups it takes to make a pound?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom

dogloverforlife said:


> Do I have to weigh my food to find out how many cups it takes to make a pound?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Most kibbles are 4 cups to a pound. However some are a little more or less. I think Nutro was 5 when I weighed it. 
What do you feed? I might know off the top of my head what it is. And if you want too you can always weigh it out at home too. I just use a kitchen food scale.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I skip the math, look at all the dogs, and figure.. a 35 lbs bag will last about 10 minutes.


----------



## dogloverforlife

Damon'sMom said:


> Most kibbles are 4 cups to a pound. However some are a little more or less. I think Nutro was 5 when I weighed it.
> What do you feed? I might know off the top of my head what it is. And if you want too you can always weigh it out at home too. I just use a kitchen food scale.


Fromm Gold puppy and Fromm four star grain free. I switch those up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose

I use Wellness Core Just For Puppy. Have any idea about that?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hueyeats

Good info for totally kibble fed pups from a solo brand.
Gives dog owners a great sense of guidelines.

Unfortunately for me... Roman only gets kibbles mostly only for lunch (1/3 of his daily diet, 2/3 raw and or home cooked).
Even of that 1/3... the kibble bags are mixed.
TOTW will be different amount than Avoderm or Eukanuba or Wellness and Nitro Max Naturals.

And summer... seems Roman eats less than winter.
He seems to self regulate his intake of food...
So I just let him decide when his food bowl is empty.


----------



## dogloverforlife

I weighed one cup of my kibble and it weighed .32lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## voodookitten

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I skip the math, look at all the dogs, and figure.. a 35 lbs bag will last about 10 minutes.


hehe :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Zilla

Have any of you seen this calculator?? Its pretty good and accurate. I used it for my dog. It goes by calorie requirements for your dog and how much calories are in your kibble.

Food and Cost Calculator


----------



## Miss Bugs

^^ that was freaky accurate lol. Gem eats kibble and raw so I punched in the info, and it spit out the exact amounts I feed her that I found keeps her in the best shape lol 

Baby..eats less the the bare min. resting/no activity amount that calc gave me, its said 1.1 cups a day, she eats just under 1 cup a day, I keep her activity VERY high and she is fat lol but I believe that, I am afraid to even try feeding her less then I am to get her weight off, as I already feed sooo little for her size


----------



## Mariah G

Damon'sMom said:


> So I have been searching for a way to figure out how long a bag of food will last my dogs. After searching the Internet I found it. Lets take Jasper for instance. I have him on Professional dog food. It is 4 cups to make a pound.
> 
> # of cups per pound X pound bag= How many Cups you get out of that bag
> How man cups you get out of that bag / number of cups your dog eats a day. The answer is how many days it will last.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 4 cups X 30 (lb bag)= 120 cups
> 120 cups / 2.5 (Cups I feed a day)= 48 days
> 
> So a 30 pound bag of Professional would last Jasper a little over a month and a half.
> I have experimented with this to make sure it is true for all of my dogs and the food they eat. It works.
> 
> I don't know if anyone else would be interested in this but I decided to post it just in case.


THANK YOU!! I was just having the same issue as you. Thank you for posting your math equation. Finally figured out my 28lb taste of the wild will last my 3 dogs 15 days. Saved me so much time!


----------

